# Prestige Class Contest from last year



## Capellan (Jun 18, 2004)

So about 14 months ago the winners of the PrC contest were announced.  Since then .... nothing much seems to have happened 

Are LE3 and/or LE4 still intended for production?  If not, is ENPub willing to return rights to the PrCs to their authors, so we can use them elsewhere?

Enquiring minds (well, me) would like to know.

Thanks


----------



## ElectricDragon (Jun 19, 2004)

Information that you want is mentioned in this thread by HellHound:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=88222

Yeah, the answer is "wait some more." But at least there is mention of it. And now it is called Librum Equitis 3.5!

Ciao
Dave


----------

